# Soldadura al arco? transformador



## kanseco (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola, primeramente saludar a todos los foreros de esta gran pagina que sigo a diario. Mi pregunta es la siguiente, he conseguido un microhondas que FUNCIONABA pero tenia dañado el interior (donde se calientan las cosas) y chiporroteaba impidiendo calentar cosas optimamente ademas de peligroso! El caso es que lo he desmontado entero y me e quedado con lo que me interesaba, entre ellas esta el transformador y el magnetron.
Principalmente me quiero centrar en el transdormar pues me gustaria que me explicaran como podria hacer de esto un soldador al arco. Las caracteristicas que tiene el transformador son las siguientes:
TR-90531477/3
220/230v 50Hz
INSULATION CLASS 200
CODE: 0296340 (P)
no entiendo estos numeros querria que me echaran un cable puesto que solo se que el primario se alimenta con 230v, nose la tension ni el amperaje de salida.
Agradezco vuestra colaboracion por formar poco a poco una gran pagina de muchisima utilidad.
Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2011)

Necesitás 5.000 Watts para una soldadora por arco , leete _ESTO_ hasta el final

Saludos !


----------



## kanseco (Abr 6, 2011)

Ya lo leí entero pero soy bastante nuevo en esto de transformadores.
Querria un poco mas de informacion!
Tengo entendido que si quito todas las espiras del secundario y le pongo unas 10 espiras tendría una tension un poco baja con una intensidad muy elevada, corrigeme si me equivoco. Luego, claro que esta que habra que calcular el calibre del cable a enrollar.
Dado que no soy soldador profesional ni nada parecido no me voy a comprar ninguna maquina para soldar al arco, quiero que con el transformador que tengo "caseramente" me construya una "maquina" para soldar.
Gracias por la rapidez en responderme y espero que me puedas ayudar en esta duda que tengo.
Un saludo!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 6, 2011)

Por este tema creo que se habla de lo que tu precisas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-bajo-coste-partir-microondas-19723/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2011)

Entonces te lo digo en cagastellano básico.

Tu transformador es de unos 800 a 1.000 Watts (fijate la potencia en la chapita trasera del microondas) , y para una soldadora eléctrica lo *MÍNIMO* que necesitás es 3.000 Watts.

Por otro lado esa potencia es para usos "de a ratitos" , para uso contínuo digamos que sería *mucho menos* y deberías rebobinarle el secundario con unas 240 espiras de alambre de cobre de 3 mm² (o 2 mm de díametro)

Si querés persistir con lo de la soldadora , sacale los dos secundarios de 2000 Volt y el de filamentos , le bobinás 10 espiras de cualquier cable y medís la tensión , hacés una regla de 3 simple para calcular cuantas espiras necesitás para 50 V.

Luego dividís la sección de la (ventana menos un 30 %) por el número de espiras y eso te da la sección máxima de alambre que se puede colocar. 

Con eso tenés un transformador que da el voltaje necesario pero con corriente insuficiente para una correcta soldadura y el máximo calibre de alambre que se puede colocar.

Saludos !


----------



## lincesur (Abr 6, 2011)

saludos
con ese transformador no lo podras realizar, dosmetros lleva razon, hace falta mucha intensidad en el electrodo para producir el arco.
tengo un equipo economico de soldadura (de bricolage) y la intensidad minima en el electrodo son 140A.
con una tension de aproximadamente 40 voltios.
espero que te sirva mi comentario.
un saludo


----------



## kanseco (Abr 6, 2011)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas me han sido de gran ayuda 
con respecto al link que as dejado (arrivaellobo) e sacado el bobinado secundario y e dejado el primario en su sitio y antes de acer nada, me a dado por conectarlo y me e dado cuenta que suceden dos cosas:
suena mucho (tiene que ser debido por la frecuencia 50Hz y que no este bien sujeto todo y vibre) y lo que mas me preocupa que lo e tenido encendido unos segundos apenas y e tocado el bobinado primario, y estaba un poco caliente. Ahi viene mi pregunta, por unos segundos se caliente tanto (estaba tibio pero por unos segundos?).

Otra preguntita voy a acer... si enrollo dos vueltas de cobre de 6mm^2 tendria aproximadamente unos 2v y pico no? eso seria mortal verdad, debido a la elevada intensidad.
Con el cable de 6mm^2 de cuanta intensidad estamos ablamos que produce a la salida?

Gracias por ayudar a un inexperto en esto de los transformadores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2011)

kanseco dijo:


> Hola, primeramente saludar a todos los foreros de esta gran pagina que sigo a diario. Mi pregunta es la siguiente, he conseguido un microhondas que FUNCIONABA pero tenia dañado el interior .....



Si quieres ver cuanto puedes conseguir de tu transformador mira por aquí

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## kanseco (Abr 6, 2011)

He bobinado 2 espiras y me da que suministra 1,85v
Por la regla de 3 salen que con 54 espiras me da 50v, pero de que seccion pongo el cable si necesito al menos unos 150-200A de salida¿?

Un saludo y gracias a todos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2011)

kanseco dijo:


> He bobinado 2 espiras y me da que suministra 1,85v
> Por la regla de 3 salen que con 54 espiras me da 50v, pero de que seccion pongo el cable si necesito al menos unos 150-200A de salida¿?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias a todos!!



50V y unos 150A son tanto como 50V * 150 = *7500W*.
¿ De donde piensas conseguir esa potencia ?
¿ Estás leyendo lo que se te dice que ese núcleo *SOLO *te entrega unos *800W* ?


----------



## José Rivero (Abr 10, 2011)

Kanseco,  puedes buscar en internet "M.O.T. arc welder " te orienta como construir un soldador pequeño con dos transformadores de microndas pero con potencia muy limitada, solo para soldar con electrodo de 3/32 de pulgada con dificultad y mejor suelda con electrodo de 1/16 solo para soldaduras esporadicas o de emergencia.
Saludos José Rivero


----------



## kanseco (Abr 11, 2011)

gracias josé! lo buscare en nuestro señor google...
Un saludo y gracias por el aporte


----------



## faacuunndoo (Feb 4, 2013)

Me consegui un transformador de microondas y compre cable de 10mm para reemplazar el secundario. Le di seis vueltas y obtengo bastante corriente. 
Si yo corto el cable en 3 y le doy tres vueltas con ese conjunto de cables (30mm en total) voy a obtener mas corriente?
Disculpen por los acentos, estoy usando un teclado en ingles.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2013)

Si pero solo para hacer una soldadora de puntos , busca que hay un post sobre eso


----------

